# U-he Zebra/ZebraHZ - complete Lemur controller



## tosza (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi,

If anyone's interested, I've created a complete Lemur template for u-he Zebra/ZebraHZ.
This template is in line with the currently available version of Zebra/ZebraHZ _(at least I hope so)_.
You can change between the Zebra and the ZebraHZ template with the green/brown button below the 'Effects' text.


















Of course you need to have Liine Lemur on your tablet to use this template. I'm not related to Liine in any ways, so in case having any problems with Lemur, please ask them. 
If you have Lemur, I guess you already know how to use this template on your tablet. 

_Please note that - having 2 other "regular" jobs - this was only a hobby-project, so I don't have much time dealing with any possible modification requests._

Limitations:
- I've used it on my old Samsung Tab S 10.5 tablet, so the size can be different to your tablet. As I only have this tablet, the template hasn't been tested on other devices.
- I've included each and every assignable parameter, but due to Zebra's limitations only 1,023 MIDI assignments can be registered into the plugin. I've also included into the RAR file the Zebra/ZebraHZ 'midiassign' files, which have to be copied into the Zebra2.data/Support _(in case of Zebra)_ or ZebraHZ.data/Support _(in case of ZebraHZ)_ directory, overriding the existing file. This updates the MIDI assignments up to the 1,023 limit. If you want to change these assignments, it's up to you...feel free to do it.
- As it's a quite big template, it takes some time to open in Lemur.

Well...I guess that's it.

Enjoy! 

Tosza


----------



## ThomasNL (Sep 22, 2021)

Wow this is awesome! Was looking for something like this


----------



## wilifordmusic (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank you for sharing what was obviously a lot of work.

This is the sort of thing that VI-Control was originally all about.

thanks again, Steve


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice work.


----------



## tosza (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback guys, it's much appreciated! I hope everything works fine and you can enjoy using it.


----------



## bengoss (Jul 31, 2022)

Hi @tosza this looks great! I downloaded the lemur project but I can’t find the midiassign file. I don’t have the zebra.data/support directory. I’m on Mac. I go to user/application support/u-he/zebra2/
And than I have 4 folders 
Fonts
Images
Modules
Scripts

Please let me know if you know where to find and replace the midiassign.
Thanks Ben


----------



## tosza (Jul 31, 2022)

Hi Ben,

I'm on Windows and don't have access to a Mac so can't check it myself, but in Zebra's user guide (page 113) it says:

"Mac
~/Library/Application Support/u-he/com.u-he.Zebra2.midiassign.txt"

I hope this helps.

Regards,

Tosza


----------

